# Children's Hair



## buttaflye03 (Feb 2, 2007)

I would like to know if it's possible to have a Children's Hair Care Forum? We could post what works with our kids hair and what doesn't as well as have some style suggestions. What do you think? Has this been tried here before? Thank you.


----------



## londonjakki (Feb 2, 2007)

I'd second that......Thats a great Idea!!!!!


----------



## The Girl (Feb 2, 2007)

I third this motion


----------



## kombov_dymond (Feb 2, 2007)

I co-sign 100%.


----------



## buttaflye03 (Feb 4, 2007)

bumping....mods?


----------



## Sweetcoco82 (Feb 4, 2007)

I'd like one also.


----------



## vaqtea (Feb 5, 2007)

Good idea! You have my vote!


----------



## live2bgr8 (Feb 5, 2007)

I think it would be nice to have one too


----------



## RabiaElaine (Feb 5, 2007)

I agree!  I don't have kids yet, but when I do it would be very nice to have one central place to go for suggestions and ideas.


----------



## princesslocks (Feb 5, 2007)

Great Idea


----------



## pebbles (Feb 6, 2007)

buttaflye03 said:
			
		

> bumping....mods?


 
Hi! 

We've heard you, and your request has been granted. That forum will be up very soon. -Pebbles


----------



## buttaflye03 (Feb 6, 2007)

Thank you so much!


----------

